# To Slay A Dragon 4e



## rui (Mar 22, 2015)

Hello all 

I'm currently DMing WotBS to one group. It seems that I had the luck to find another group and I thought about running them TSAD. We prefer to play 4e, and I understand that a 4e version is on it's way.
 Does anybody know when will itl come out?

Thanks ahead.


----------

